# Android basics, blog series, by ImHerOldMan



## imheroldman (Aug 23, 2011)

The first in a series I am doing on Android. The basics, what is it? Why all the dessert names? What is best for me? I hope to answer some of your questions!​
http://goo.gl/zQgYv

Have a read, comment and leave some suggestions for more parts to the series!


----------

